# chick feed ?



## bamsx4 (Sep 23, 2012)

How old are chicks when you should stop feeding them chick starter feed?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I just went by what the bag recommended then moved on to the next level of feed. Looked up the feed I used, Dumor starter chick feed 0 - 10 weeks.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I did same thing. Followed bags instructions. Also your local farmers feed and seed is a good source of information.


----------

